# To all my PT Family



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Most of you know I losy my wife a little over a year ago. Yesterday I lost my oldest son. I dont know if I will be back on or not, Please dont call for now, I an in no shape to talk.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers sent Ed..


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Ed--- you and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

so sorry to hear of your loss ed


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh no Ed. I'm so sorry to hear that. You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed, i cant find the words to express my sadness for you on your loss

take all the time you need. we will be here for you when your ready

you and yours will be in mine and the wifes thoughts.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Ed I am shocked and saddened to hear about the loss of your son. You will be in my prayers!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*ED our Hearts ,Thoughts and Prayers are with you and your family---We're so sorry for your loss------------------------------skip& Sharon God Bless*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss Ed. You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Condolences sent from Mid-Michigan. We'll be here, Ed.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Sorry for your loss Ed.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Ed, my heart goes out to you. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ed, I'm very sorry to hear of your loss, we will have you and your family in our thoughts and prayers. Like other have said, we are here for you.






​


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers for you, Ed.


----------



## dbpredator  (Sep 14, 2016)

I haven't been on PT for a while but I saw this now.

Sorry for your loss and prayers up PW.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

We are sorry to hear of your sons passing Ed

Eric and family


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well guys, I just finished my oldest dons Memorial Box for his ashes. The bottom section is a drawer for his personal things. I have made to many of these in the last 17 months, first for my wife, second my sister in law who I thought as my very own sister and now for my oldest son !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Spectacular PW!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Very nice pw


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Excellent craftsmanship Ed!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Very fine Ed, a beautiful tribute to your son.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks good PW--- you've built a monument to your son.

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Nothing finer than a hand built tribute. Excellent Ed! Simply Excellent!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That is awesome Ed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A beautiful tribute to his life Ed.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, beautiful work Ed. So sorry to see so many devastating losses you've had in such a short period of time. Thoughts and prayers will be with you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Well done my Friend-------------------------------*


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

That's a beautiful tribute Ed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr Ed I Can't Imagine You're Loss, You are in my thoughts and Prayers Sir! God Bless You Sir Beautiful Box!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks again guys, Pt has sure helped me get through all that has happened.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We're glad we could be here for you Ed, that's what friends do.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Ed...one of these days our paths will cross and we'll chat about life! Till then lean on these words,

"Getting old ain't for weenies, you have to be on tough man just to live through it"

Yes Ed your one tough Man and we all admire that here on PT!

Larry


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Larry, one of the things on my bucket list, is to get in the motorhome and go all around the US and meet some of the PT members.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Put me on your map, Ed.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Me too I'd love to meet a fellow call maker and caller


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Larry, one of the things on my bucket list, is to get in the motorhome and go all around the US and meet some of the PT members.


you can tour Canada cheap with that hi U.S. dollar ..stop in if you get this way .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Being as close as we are geographically I'll look forward to a phone call next time you're in town Ed.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

put Denver on the list Ed, bring a fly rod or not I've got plenty and we'll make a run on some mountain trout..........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Ha I was looking at a Motorhome today! Planning on some Travel Myself! Anyone Know someone got too much cash i need some from the looks of things! I would Love to meet some of you guys!!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Reid...build yourself one. Just make sure the saw mill isn't so busy you have need to wait in line for wood.

Ed...thought about you yesterday as I drove from Cedar Rapids to Lake Geneva Wisconsin. A round trip of two lane bumpy highways that winded through the greenest hillsides you ever see. On the trip I wondered what Ed would say after seeing all of those hardwood trees and blue green pastures. Pastures occupied by all kinds of lazy dairy cows. Eating so well on the new grass they just stand in one spot and extend their a heads to feed.

Then there were the farms with perfect buildings, perfect homes and perfect white fences. They were old farms passed on for generations over hundreds of years. Some so meticulously taken care of, even the driveways revealed a sheen in the rainfall.

I have seen allot in the world, but that part of Wisconsin would be probably No. 1 for any man to go and do nothing more than relax. Relaxation so extensive an entire day would pass and be gone. One in which only one muscle would need exercised; of course the one that stimulate the eye.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Always good to slow down enough to appreciate what we have in these United States. The grass isn't always greener elsewhere - except if you may live in the desert. But, who would do that?

Just kidding. Even the desert displays its own version of beauty. Some times more than others.

But, I remain a Michigander and have learned to love it.

Right now, 69 degrees and plenty of moisture and skeeters. At least the black flies are pretty much gone. Cherries soon. Garden goes in next week.


----------

